

The Future of Python in Science Keynote at EuroSciPy2010 [pdf] - cing
http://dirac.cnrs-orleans.fr/~hinsen/EuroSciPy_2010_Keynote.pdf

======
carterschonwald
Pay close attention to the final few slides, they seem to outline a proposal
for a set of changes that I think can be best described as "add strict
variants of the various parallel/concurrent computing primitives haskell has
to python (plus side effects tracking) so we can have python be natively good
for HPC applications in the future"

------
cing
It's worth mentioning the accompanying blog post too:
<http://khinsen.wordpress.com/2010/07/12/euroscipy-2010/>

------
cageface
Konrad Hinsen is one of the main Clojure hackers. I wonder how he splits his
affections between the two languages.

~~~
khinsen
I don't think I am among the "main" ones, but to answer your question: Python
is what I use for doing research, Clojure is what I look at because there are
lots of good ideas in it. BTW, I also follow some Haskell developments, in
particular DPH.

------
carterschonwald
and its also worth noting that scribd links are now html5! (yay!)

